# Can you get MAC samples in Germany?



## bellagloss (Mar 1, 2009)

hii

i was wondering, because i read once in while that someone got a sample of somehting,so do stores/counters in germany give them out?





would be nice to know


----------



## Ximovana (Mar 11, 2009)

I usually shop in the Douglas-Stores in Wiesbaden and FFM and I never got any samples yet.
Do they get samples in the US? wow


----------



## bellagloss (Mar 11, 2009)

Some get them when they buy something and ask for it.I think they are not suppose to give samples,but some "nice" MA still do,im not sure if they have specific policys


----------



## Susanne (Apr 24, 2009)

You can get samples of foundations and face creams if you meet a nice MA


----------

